# Mystery Stila eyeshadow?



## nilt1aK (Jun 6, 2008)

Can you guys help me identify this Stila eyeshadow?  I got it in a random MAC lot.  It's like a pretty/sheerish purple/lilac/lavender/grayish color.  Here are some pictures of it with and without flash.  Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 7, 2008)

Puck?


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 7, 2008)

Grace?


----------



## iheartcolor (Jun 8, 2008)

Viola?  Grace would have some sparkles in it - is it matte? Shimmery? Sparkly?

-Lauren


----------



## nilt1aK (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Viola?  Grace would have some sparkles in it - is it matte? Shimmery? Sparkly?

-Lauren_

 
It seems to be a sheer matte!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Viola?  Grace would have some sparkles in it - is it matte? Shimmery? Sparkly?

-Lauren_

 
My guess is also Viola.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 11, 2008)

I say Heather.


----------



## Nartian24 (Jun 15, 2008)

Based on the 3rd pic on my screen, it looks like the original version of Mist (before Estee Lauder bought out Stila).  EL later released a version of Mist that was nothing like the original.  I'm on vacation so when I get home I'll have to dig out my old 9-pan and check though.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 29, 2008)

My first thought is Eden but that has some very subtle sparkle to it.


----------

